# Photo: alba 'Ingiraya Forest' brown form



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

There are lots of alba locations. There is also a green form from this location which is beautiful. A photo of its leaf surface was posted previously. Likes neutral conditions.
Bill


----------

